
Swedish Startup to Bring Pogo Sticks to S.F. As E-Scooter Alternative - okket
https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2019/05/31/swedish-startup-to-bring-pogo-sticks-to-s-f-as-e-scooter-alternative/
======
hyperpallium
Sounds ridiculous, especially the angle of "a fittness product", because you
could just walk, or run.

But maybe the fun/innovation option is reasonable? Think of it as rent-a-
toy... all kinds of fun things strewn in the streets, costing only cents to
have a play on. Even, with a try-before-you-buy aspect, but everywhere, no
need to visit a store.

The theft issue has been kinda-solved by the e-scooter pioneers.

------
okket
Not The Onion

